# Bunk Carpet Slicks?



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Having some trailer work done as we speak and one item that the guy mentioned were these new trailer bunk slicks. They are some sort of plastic and about 2 foot long a piece.

This would be great for dry launching and would keep everything slicked up. Has anyone ever seen these? They are similar to the link that I posted below but white. My biggest fear is that they might scratch the bottom of the hull. However, he said that he knows several people that use them and they have not had any issues.

http://www.basspro.com/Bunk-Slick-Boat-Trailer-GlideOns/product/1111100500571/

Just let me know.

-Jappy


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I have heard that similar products can be hard on the gel coat. I have no real world knowledge of this, but just something I have heard/seen others discussing.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

JappyFish said:


> Having some trailer work done as we speak and one item that the guy mentioned were these new trailer bunk slicks. They are some sort of plastic and about 2 foot long a piece.
> 
> This would be great for dry launching and would keep everything slicked up. Has anyone ever seen these? They are similar to the link that I posted below but white. My biggest fear is that they might scratch the bottom of the hull. However, he said that he knows several people that use them and they have not had any issues.
> 
> ...


Gulf Wax works and is cheap and easy.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Yea I currently use gulf wax on my bunks, but I didn't know if anyone had any exposure to these


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That type of plastic is generally softer than gel coat, so they won't scratch the gel coat themselves. HOWEVER, your tires will fling grit on the bunks as you haul to you parking space for the day. If you dry launch, the grit isn't washed off and any grit that gets between the pads and the hull will scratch the gel coat.

Nate


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I had those pictured on the Bass Pro link may years ago. Didn't know I was supposed to keep the boat connected to the winch while backing down. Watched my boat come off the trailer prematurely backing in one night. Luckily I saw it happen, hit the gas then the brake and she hit the water. They never scratched the boat at all. 
Bought a new boat installed them and they scratched, took them off immediately. Now I use Silicone spray evry two or three trips and the boat comes right off.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Do not use these 
I bought a boat that had them and it wore through the gel coat 
It probabaly took many many years but it still damaged it


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

They will tear up your gel coat. Trust me..


----------

